# Pic Of my new Piraya



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thank you Ash he is WONDERFUL and HUGE.........Thanks





























Thanks for the pics DANNNY....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

another


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

#3


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

wow.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Some of my fish shoaling with the Big Fella


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

how big is that monster?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

jeez that thing is a mammoth


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Wow.. SWEET!!























How big? 12" ?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ash said He's 12 plus ...I dont know how big to the measurement but I just knowhe is really big in size ...gurth wise also..
Thanks guys for all the compliments..
heres another pic..


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

That is an awesome fish!!! Great pickup!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

another shoaling


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

how much would be a ace card question?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

kouma said:


> how much would be a ace card question?


 Ask Ash.....


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

WOW


----------



## dannny (Nov 17, 2003)

yup that fish is a monster


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

WOW, now I want to get a 3rd tank. Congrats man.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..congrads on the pick-up..


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What a monster!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

wow, very nice


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks guys..


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice pictures Harley. That piraya is a monster.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WOW







Nice p/u Mr. H!!! Definately a prized P!!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that thing is huge. look at the color flames on him to
















Joe


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Great looking P and what a beast!


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Daaamn...nice pickup dog that piraya's a monster!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow awesome pick up dude! IId love to see this guy in person!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> WOW Nice p/u Mr. H!!! Definately a prized P!!!!





> wow that thing is huge. look at the color flames on him to





> Great looking P and what a beast!





> Daaamn...nice pickup dog that piraya's a monster!!!
> 
> 
> > Thank you all.....
> ...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Harley, so how many pygos do you have now and how big are they? Can you list your tanks too?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Teck..whats up Bud..









I have a 135 with 
(3) piraya ...one at 5.5 inch , 8.0 inch , 12 inch.......... The 8inch is not in pics
(1) Caribe..6inch
(1) Super red..6inch
(1) Ternetzi..8.5inch

total of 6 fish...

Also I have a 90 gallon 
5 inch Manueli..


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

WOW !!!

That's a fish !







And nice pygo collection !


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow, sounds like a great shoal! I'm sure it's even better in person!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Wow, sounds like a great shoal! I'm sure it's even better in person!


 Teck..
Any pis of that Monster tern you have...








Thanks...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes, I'll try to post some more up later when I get home.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cute little bugger







J/K...nice Pygo shoal...







!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice pic up, he's huuuuge.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Cute little bugger :laugh: J/K...nice Pygo shoal...:nod: !


 Isnt he though....








Thanks guys for all the nice words...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice p Mr harley! your making me antious for my new one from George


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Very nice p Mr harley! your making me antious for my new one from George


 Thanks Raptor,
When does your specimen arrive????








Can I see a pic of your 12 incher please...thanks...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

In a couple of weeks, But worth the wait don't ya think? I hate to throw a pic in your thread so i will post it im my old thread.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Till now I cant stop being at awww'd with your monster PirayaZilla!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Raptor said:


> In a couple of weeks, But worth the wait don't ya think? I hate to throw a pic in your thread so i will post it im my old thread.


 Def. worth the wait...








Oh please post I would love to see that beautiful specimen...
Please post here it would be my pleasure...
thanks alot..

Rhomzilla


> Till now I cant stop being at awww'd with your monster PirayaZilla!!!


Thank You Sir...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I wish you and Raptor would stop posting pics of your Piraya....

....just when Im finally making my mind up on what to stock I look at your pictures and get confused again. Why must you do this to me









Oh...nice Piraya's you two


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> I wish you and Raptor would stop posting pics of your Piraya....
> 
> ....just when Im finally making my mind up on what to stock I look at your pictures and get confused again. Why must you do this to me
> 
> ...


















I know whatever you put in that huge tank of your is going to be awesome...








Love to see the Manueli project go through or the monster piraya shoal


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I know whatever you put in that huge tank of your is going to be awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There are just too many possibilities, I thought that Poll I did would help but it hasnt!!

The manny shoal would be cool, but see yours and raptors pics and think a huge shoal would be great. And then see GG's pics of his 16" Rhom, and think 2 of them = WOW! Plus the price I can get them for is great!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I know whatever you put in that huge tank of your is going to be awesome...
> ...


The possibilties are endless.......Isnt it a great feeling of anxiety...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 No its a bad feeling of confusion!

At this rate I wont be having a new office at all, but turning the whole thing into a P room and having 5 600 Gal. tanks!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes 5 600 gallons would be great...


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

i just creamed my pants.... time to go cleanup


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very nice pick up! I'm jealous.


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice







Nice


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice mr harley nice
dixon


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> nice mr harley nice
> dixon


 Thank you Sir...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That p is worth a harley or two!!!


----------



## jmcrabb (Oct 3, 2003)

think you can get a head-on shot of him?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jmcrabb said:


> think you can get a head-on shot of him?


 thanks red eyes..

Crabb,
I will try to get a head shot of him tonight when I get Home..


----------



## jmcrabb (Oct 3, 2003)

sweet...I'll bet that dude's a good 3" thick...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jmcrabb said:


> sweet...I'll bet that dude's a good 3" thick...


 Probably...
he is friggen huge...


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

VERY nice, congrats on the pickup dude.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

holy crap thats an awesome fish!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > nice mr harley nice
> ...


 your welcome
dixon


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice picture of the "little guys" (not really little!) sucking up to the new BIG GUY!!


----------

